# PWM o Variador de frecuencia, Duda!



## pabloshi (Oct 16, 2010)

¿Cual es la diferencia entre un variador de frecuencia y un modulador de ancho de pulso (PWM)?

Planteo esto, porque me imagino que un modulador de ancho de pulso,es en escencia tambien variador la frecuencia.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 16, 2010)

No, en un PWM es eso, solo varia el ancho de pulso pero con la frecuencia constante (periodo constante).


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 16, 2010)

Partamos de la siguiente base:

Tperiodo=Ton+Toff (Señales cuadradas)

duty=Ton/Tperiodo

Ton: tiempo en que la señal esta en "1"
Toff: tiempo en que la señal esta en "0"
Tperiodo: el periodo de la señal

fseñal=1/Tperiodo

Uno puede variar el ancho del pulso (Ton) sin que el ancho del periodo varie, ej.:

Ej1:

Ton=0,5mSeg
Toff=0,5mSeg => Tperiodo=1mSeg y duty=0,5 o 50%

Ej2:

Ton=0,75mSeg
Toff=0,25mSeg => Tperiodo=1mSeg y duty=0,75 o 75%

El periodo se mantuvo constante, no asi el duty.

¿Para que me sirve modificar el duty?

Cuando calculas la tension media de una señal (diriamos que es "el promedio de dicha tension"), la misma esta fuertemente relacionada con el duty, es decir que es proporcional, con lo cual si por ejemplo manejamos un motor o una lampara por medio de PWM, en funcion del duty le estaremos entregando mas o menos tension media, que se traduce en mayor o menor potencia en la carga.

Por otro lado un variador de frecuencia, simplemente varia la frecuencia, y si volvemos al caso de la tension media, uno llega a la conclusion de que variar la frecuencia no aumenta o disminuye dicha tension, es decir que es independiente.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Un variador de frecuencia se emplearía con un motor de inducción en alterna ya que su velocidad de giro es directamente dependiente de la frecuencia.

Un equipo pwm se emplearía en un motor de corriente continua.


De todos modos los variadores, además, bajan la tensión en el arranque, en caso contrario sería un consumo salvaje.


Un variador es muchísimo mas complejo que un pwm.


----------



## pabloshi (Oct 16, 2010)

¿Podriamos decir que un PWM es para CC y cambia solo el ancho del pulso y por lo tanto cambia el promedio de la tension, en cambio, un Variador de Freciencia trabaja solo con CA (cuyo promedio es cero) modificando su frecuencia?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Mas o menos si.


----------

